# Elections!



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

What's the story with Elections? What's the situation with possible "civil un-rest?"


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

News24, South Africa's premier news source, provides breaking news on national, world, Africa, sport, entertainment, technology & more. and IOL: News for South Africa and the World

Strong possibility but should stay far from the affluent suburbs.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> News24, South Africa's premier news source, provides breaking news on national, world, Africa, sport, entertainment, technology & more. and IOL: News for South Africa and the World
> 
> Strong possibility but should stay far from the affluent suburbs.


Thanks for the news tips, I'll be able to tell you what's going on... first hand. (eek) Ok, I admit, I'm really green to this- what is considered "affluent" Midrand, durban, any area outside of a township?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

The average cost of a 3 bed 2 bath house in SA is around ZAR900,000
affluent would be Homes in excess of 2mil,
Townships,houses sell for 100,000 to 600,000 excluding affluent areas with Townships where mansions of 4-5 Million are also found.

if you google estate agents za (any question za will give you SA details) and do a house search with someone like ERA or Pam Golding based on price, that will give you an indication.
and no, being on the ground will only give you what the SA Press cover and SABC TV is not the most unbiased TV station.
the sites I have given you tend to be more accurate and they are written by people who ARE on the ground in South Africa, credible people, Professional Journalistst unless you think that Reuters or SAPA are stooges?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

sounds like I'll be in relative safety. 
Stooges? Is that what you call it? People are good, it's their systems that are questionable. Larry, Curly, and Mo had less restrictions.  Will it be a free election?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Will it be a free election,?
If you are asking wether there will be vote rigging?I doubt it,The Independent Electoral
Commission is pretty good, here have been attempts at Dead Mans shoes but small in comparison.
What there will be is rumour and innuendo and a fair bit of intimidation.
A large part of the Population is still unsophisticated and will avoid conflict as life is pretty cheap.
and the rumour mill works overtime in opposing constituencies that as you have to show your Identity Document the Govrnment will know who you voted for.
There is also a lot of violence by all parties concerned
so it will be free and bloody with a low Voter Turnout.
You also have to remember that 30% of the 48 Million estimated are too young to vote


----------

